# The Grand Tournament (RP)



## XxFusionxX (Jan 30, 2009)

there has to be some kind of grand tournament for high level ninjas aprox lvl 47-50. i was thinking it should be an ongoing thing where you get ranked out of ten and you can face off with nin of similar rank. each rank should have its own shop were you can buy special items that only improve your charecters appearance and nothing else. this grand tournament could also be a way of determining the stongest ninja in game.

another point i wanted to makes was the fact that the ppl at naruto rivals wanted a way of including chindori in the game well, i was thinking that, and this is only a suggestion... but you could have a quest chain with kakashi were somewhere near the end of the chain your charecter chances upon the emblem of the uchiha or something in those terms that enables you to use moves that would normally require a sharigan even though you dont have one, but the chakra used by these moves would be treble of what a normal uchiha would need. but this is just a suggestion...

my final suggestion was a proffesion that you charecter could create their own scrolls by gathering certain elemnts. they would be in possession of a scroll book. after completing a quest new recipes would be available to them. they can gain the "ingridients" for the scroll in dungeons, quests and stores( stores only sell basic "ingridients") the scrolls would be divided into the normal ranks D,C,B,A,S and depending on you scroll profession level you would be able to make scrolls equal or less to to you level


----------



## XxFusionxX (Jan 30, 2009)

That would be cool


----------



## Cheena (Feb 1, 2009)

If you are making a suggestion to Naruto Rivals, this is the wrong place to post.


----------

